# something i wrestle with..cooling soup for the fridge.



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 17, 2014)

big caldron of soup. in the winter it isnt a problem. i leave it on a grate in the backyard, it is cold in no time.

now? different story. 

any strategy? i made a lot of green chili, chicken tortilla soup last night. i almost crushed my garage fridge, trying to cool it. let it cool on the counter? isnt it in the "Danger zone" sitting there? lucky there isnt any food in my garage fridge..my drinks got kinda warm tho..

what do you do?


----------



## daveb (Mar 17, 2014)

Ice bath? Works for me.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2014)

Pour into shallow gastros to cool


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 17, 2014)

Several shallow containers will cool to the center much faster than one giant pot. Of course there's always ice wands and ice baths or both.


----------



## PushCut (Mar 17, 2014)

I like to freeze water in 1 liter plastic bottles and keep them in the freezer. I then put them inside whatever needs to be cooled and they're ready for the fridge in no time.


----------



## JHunter (Mar 17, 2014)

PushCut said:


> I like to freeze water in 1 liter plastic bottles and keep them in the freezer. I then put them inside whatever needs to be cooled and they're ready for the fridge in no time.


Perfect home solution to how I've always tackled it in a pro environment


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 17, 2014)

PushCut said:


> I like to freeze water in 1 liter plastic bottles and keep them in the freezer. I then put them inside whatever needs to be cooled and they're ready for the fridge in no time.



me too


----------



## DevinT (Mar 18, 2014)

Add the last of the liquid to the soup after everything is done cooking. Helps bring it down faster. 
Hoss


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 18, 2014)

Boom, would you mind sharing the recipe? It's my favorite so I'm always looking for new ways. 

I put my soups and stocks in freezer containers and let them cool on the counter then stick in the deep freeze. I'm guessing you're not supposed to do that?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 18, 2014)

DevinT said:


> Add the last of the liquid to the soup after everything is done cooking. Helps bring it down faster.
> Hoss



Especially if this liquid is frozen or at least ice cold. I do this at work sometimes, like when making brine, or soup.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks for the tips!

i like the ice baggies. just need to prep and get the bags frozen.

erylin..

my soup is pretty easy. i keep all my chicken carcasses. most of them are from store bought rotisserie birds. when i get enough, i either make stock..or some soup.

i made soup.

here is how:
boil carcassed till bones have given it all up. 
then i saute onions. while things are stirring, i think it is a good time to add cumin to bloom it in the oil fat as well. i give the onions a head start tho..add some garlic. when i smell them, i dump in chopped Hatch NM chilis. i roast huge bags and freeze them..if you dont, you have to go thru that chili roasting thing (i think Anaheim would work great). and peel that rough/tough outer skin. stir to get it all hot and steamy. then i strain in the stock.

i get it all hot, allow the flavors to marry. i'll hit it with my stick blender. (here is the insane part)..for a mild thickener..i dump in 2-3 corn tortillas. blended in it makes the soup kinda more viscous, and it imparts a cool corny, nutty flavor. i'll put in hominy at this point, bring it to temp.

you can stop there and serve it with a dollup of mexican sour cream, squeeze of lime, chopped cilantro.
i like to add some shredded chicken breast i poached in the broth while i was cooking down the bones.

you can crush some fired corn tortillas on top as a garnish.

sorry i dont have volumes..as a home cook, i just kinda wing it. 

for sure, two med onions, 3 cloves garlic, about 8 chilies. the rest is a crapshoot.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm going to try this next week on soup day. This week it's Thai curry corn chowder 

Thank you for sharing. It's completely different than ones I've been testing and I can't wait to try it!






boomchakabowwow said:


> thanks for the tips!
> 
> i like the ice baggies. just need to prep and get the bags frozen.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamaster14 (Mar 19, 2014)

daveb said:


> Ice bath? Works for me.



+1


----------

